# A Silly Riddle



## ps8 (Jun 23, 2005)

When does *red* mean go and *green* mean stop?





ANSWER:
When you're eating a watermelon!   

DS made that up when he was about 8 or 9 & I just remembered it.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 23, 2005)

lol!  silly is good!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 23, 2005)

Too sweet, Ps8


----------



## kadesma (Jun 23, 2005)

How cute, sounds just like a 8 or 9 year old tad pole  Thanks for sharing

kadesma


----------

